# 1yr 2mo old apbt had stroke and died



## Sierrap (Jan 26, 2013)

hello to whoever reads this, I just joined about 5 mins ago in search of any answers I may come across, google led to me to this forum...

I stayed alone at home last night taking care our 2 dogs, we have a boxer named booger and our beloved pit, his name is bully. He cuddled up right next to me last night and we fell asleep , this mornings routine was like any other I let the dogs out to go to the bathroom, fed them etc, bully came back in and was being very hyper , running around , jumping on the bed and off just crawling all ovr me licking me he laid down on me for about 20 seconds ... Stood up and just literally fell over on the bed , his legs were straight out and locked up , I was screaming and crying and yelling his name tried doing CPR and it just didn't work.... I felt so alone and helpless, I am a 100 lb girl, bully was nearly full grown i felt helpless I couldn't lift him to take him an emergency vet , my dad was yelling at me to take him but I was crying and I felt beaten down that I could not help my companion. I ran next door to get the neighbors and I was just sitting there crying as they tried doing more CPR, I saw my dogs life slip for his eyes he let out a deep breath , he was yelping a long painful yelp but I could do nothing . 

Has this ever happened to anyone, I know dogs have seizures and strokes but he was just only 1yr 2mo . 
Thanks for reading and I look forward to hearing from anyone who took their time to read.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear about that  I hope that you are able to find answers and peace with having to deal with the tragedy.


----------



## Sierrap (Jan 26, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> So sorry to hear about that  I hope that you are able to find answers and peace with having to deal with the tragedy.


Thank you very much


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

Did Bully have a seizure or did he just freeze up? And what area are you from? The only think that comes to mind is when our Cane Corso was with my brother he got into some mushrooms in the yard, had a horrible seizure experience and locked up his legs, it was horrible... Thank God we were able to get him some help and they could be for sure that it was the mushrooms, but we are almost 100% positive.... I'm SO sorry to hear about Bully, I have tragically lost a dog and it was one of he hardest things I ever went through.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sierrap (Jan 26, 2013)

Autumn-n-Gage said:


> Did Bully have a seizure or did he just freeze up? And what area are you from? The only think that comes to mind is when our Cane Corso was with my brother he got into some mushrooms in the yard, had a horrible seizure experience and locked up his legs, it was horrible... Thank God we were able to get him some help and they could be for sure that it was the mushrooms, but we are almost 100% positive.... I'm SO sorry to hear about Bully, I have tragically lost a dog and it was one of he hardest things I ever went through.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am from Kansas, bully regularly sees the vet, has had perfect health since we adopted him, I'm not sure on history i his bloodline health issues or anything, it came out of nowhere, we don't have anyt mushrooms or anything that is of danger in our yard or home, from what I saw exactly he was being so hyper I couldn't calm him down he's very rambuctious , he laid on me fine and sold up and fell over , he let out a long help like when dogs are wining or "singing" he wasn't breathing well or moving besides his stomach/chest his legs were locked up and tried CPR and he was gone, pee and poop were on the bed, my parents sped Home and my dads the only one who can lift him, the vet said he had a stroke. It never occurred to me this could happen , I couldn't calm him down and I guess the doc said his heart just went out .


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

My friend has a dog that has grand maul seizures. He freezes up and screams. It is EXTREMELY rare for a dog to have a stroke. It was more than likely a seizure. Unfortunately, so mny things can cause seizures. Genetics (means it is hereditary), something on the skin (products like front-line and such have been known) to cause this. It could also just be idiopathic, which means no cause. If you really want to know, autopsy can be performed but that can still come up with no answer. I am so sorry for your loss! RIP


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That's awful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sierrap (Jan 26, 2013)

SteelRidgeKennels said:


> My friend has a dog that has grand maul seizures. He freezes up and screams. It is EXTREMELY rare for a dog to have a stroke. It was more than likely a seizure. Unfortunately, so mny things can cause seizures. Genetics (means it is hereditary), something on the skin (products like front-line and such have been known) to cause this. It could also just be idiopathic, which means no cause. If you really want to know, autopsy can be performed but that can still come up with no answer. I am so sorry for your loss! RIP


Thank you very much for the reply, 1 second he was hyper and going crazy the next he was stiff, and something was wrong


----------



## Sierrap (Jan 26, 2013)

the vet said he had a seizure , which led to a blood clot........ all happened in between 950am and by 954am he was gone.


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Omg that's so sad


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

im so sorry for your loss, I know how helpless I felt watching my boy have seizures. So sorry he was not able to recover, doesn't sound like there was much time for you to do anything, even if you could have lifted him up to get to a vet wouldn't have been soon enough. You did all you could , heartbreaking.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The only way to know for sure is to have the vet do a necropsy on the body. There could be a genetic defect you didn't know about. So sorry for your loss


----------



## Sierrap (Jan 26, 2013)

angelbaby said:


> im so sorry for your loss, I know how helpless I felt watching my boy have seizures. So sorry he was not able to recover, doesn't sound like there was much time for you to do anything, even if you could have lifted him up to get to a vet wouldn't have been soon enough. You did all you could , heartbreaking.


Thank you so much , I am doing a little better now, I've cried all I could today and there's nothing left, I am grateful I have spent time with him , I just joined today , can you post pictures? I'd love to post a couple of him


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes you can post pictures. The album feature on here is broken though so the best way to do it is to upload your pictures to a photo hosting site such as photobucket or something like that, then copy the "IMG" link from there and paste it here . The picture should show up when you hit submit.


----------



## Sierrap (Jan 26, 2013)

angelbaby said:


> yes you can post pictures. The album feature on here is broken though so the best way to do it is to upload your pictures to a photo hosting site such as photobucket or something like that, then copy the "IMG" link from there and paste it here . The picture should show up when you hit submit.


Alright I will do that soon thank you


----------



## Sierrap (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Sierrap (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Sierrap (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Sierrap (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Sierrap (Jan 26, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sierrap (Jan 26, 2013)

Last one, thank you all !


----------

